# I Need An Equalizer Hitch 1000 Or 1200



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am looking for an Equalizer hitch and don't have the coin for a brand new one thanks to the stork leaving me a third daughter a couple of weeks ago. An E2 would work as well.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

check out rv wholesalers or adventurerv.net both have great prices on new equalizers. good luck.


----------

